
State of UK Salaries Report – Hired [pdf] - ruiramos
http://get.hired.com/rs/348-IPO-044/images/Hired-State-of-Salaries-UK.pdf
======
MattBearman
Disappointed that this 'UK' salary report focuses entirely on London. There's
a lot more to the UK than the overpopulated, overpriced, and overpoluted
capital of England

